# I need advice on internet home business



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I really need your alls advice. It started with my friend on face book that was getting all these free items from freebies.com. I finally signed up. Have not received anything yet. How ever one of the questions I answered was (Do you wish to earn extra money working from home?) I answered yes. Will my email in box has been flooded with items from the following:

Learn to Try Reviews that Pay
Inbox Dollars Moolah Surveys
Discount Daily Settled Experience
Big Buck Adventures Great Surveys
Insane Voucher Large Polls
Signature Surveys Present Today
Free Samples Mind Pay
Daily VoucherDR

Do any of you done anything with these people or should I just hit unsubscripe to them all?

Thank you


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never heard of any of them and would unsubscribe if it were me. I do Swagbucks and earn gift cards through them and am a member at Pinecone Research where I do surveys for $3 each. You won't get rich but hey, every dollar helps!

Hope you find something you can work with.

I used to get a lot of freebies when I started couponing 4 years ago but with so many people jumping on the bandwagon and rampant fraud the companies aren't offering near as many as they used to.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

NO!! Don't unsubscribe!! That is telling them that they now have a valid address. Just mark them as SPAM and delete them.

I also do Swagbucks and Pinecone and additionally do MyPoints and Bing Rewards. Most of the deals that they e-mail you about are scams. Just.don't.do.it.


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey blue rose Joe here. You don't want to do that stuff your email will be full of all kinds of crap. Your now on a mailing list that they sell and you'll get offers from everybody under the sun. Mailing list are good but ya need to know how to use them. Your going to wind up getting overwhelmed. Go back to my blog Here and check out the page "about my blog" Their you will find what you need and earn.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Homesteader1 said:


> Hey blue rose Joe here. You don't want to do that stuff your email will be full of all kinds of crap. Your now on a mailing list that they sell and you'll get offers from everybody under the sun. Mailing list are good but ya need to know how to use them. Your going to wind up getting overwhelmed. Go back to my blog Here and check out the page "about my blog" Their you will find what you need and earn.


I visited you site but I didnt see how someone can copy what you do and make money, maybe I missed something, but the online yard sale site do you charge people to place adds, or are you selling things on the site, and your blog are you selling meat, eggs, produce? Nice sites


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I made sure to make a couple of false e-mail accounts with google and yahoo for signing up for things. They are not my real e-mail address and I just periodically go in and purge everything from there. If I want to really keep something, I will change my e-mail addy associated with them. But this is really the best way to deal with sign-ups. I also have a Google Voice phone number that doesn't ring anywhere. GREAT for when you have to enter a phone number.


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Joe here thanks for the kind words. First my classified ad site is for all the folks in TN. Now if you make soap or quilts and willing to ship than yes by all means you can post on the site. *HERE* Yes it's FREE to post and ad pictures. If your set up with paypal your good to go if not it's free to sign to get account, just include shipping in your cost.

As far as my personal home business that I've done for years it as allowed me to have my homestead and be debt free. Because I've had so many request asking what I do I shared it on my blog everything is their out in the open. I placed it on "ABOUT MY BLOG PAGE" IT IS TOWARD THE BOTTOM. I just marked the title in red. It was not my intention to even put it on my homestead blog, but I've had a lot of people asking me how I build my homestead and what I do so I shared with them everything they need to do. It's all very simple. Sorry if it was hard for folks to find. It should be easy to find now. I may even take it down, it just depends. Sorry if it seems lost. If I can answer any questions just holler. *Click HERE* it will take you to the page then just scoot down to the bottom. Hoped that helped.


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just made another post. You might be interested in. To post on my classified site is free you can also upload pictures. Please check post.


----------



## Kenny69 (Jul 26, 2015)

Homesteader1 said:


> Hey blue rose Joe here. You don't want to do that stuff your email will be full of all kinds of crap. Your now on a mailing list that they sell and you'll get offers from everybody under the sun. Mailing list are good but ya need to know how to use them. Your going to wind up getting overwhelmed. Go back to my blog Here and check out the page "about my blog" Their you will find what you need and earn.


Joe I have to say that the one program you are promoting is a serial scam that has been ongoing for many years according to my research. The earncashyearly.com site and has a large amount of similar complaints pertaining to the fact that it does not do what is advertised and they blow you off until the guaranteed money back period has ended. Ad some requested a refund before the 60 days and never heard back at all. If you are going to promote something it should be something that is trustworthy. Check it out for yourself. The owner of that site has multiple sites with the same page.


----------

